# Welche Fliegenrute kaufen



## motogp85 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo,#h

ich möchte mir eine neue Fliegenrute zulegen und die alte Rute meiner Freundin vermachen. Die alte ist eine DAM Forrester FLY Allround Fliegenfischset Klasse 5/6. Ich finde sie garnicht mal so schlecht. Hab damit auch gut gefangen.
Nun zu der neuen, ich denke das ich bei der Klasse 6 bleiben sollte oder?;+ Allround?? Ich angel an der Saale, Ilm, und möchte gern im Sommer in Österreich am Gerlosfluss und Gerlosstausee angeln und an die Isar. Nächstes Jahr eventuell Skandinavien an See´n und Flüssen.
Ich möchte aber kein Vermögen ausgeben und habe mich deswegen ein bisschen belesen und bin auf eine bestimmte Seite gestoßen.

http://handangeln.de/angeltest/6-fliegenruten-unter-100-euro-im-grossen-test/

Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht welche ich nehmen soll.

1.  DAM Exquisite FLY G2
2. Shakespeare Agility EXP 9,6
3.Greys Fliegenrute GR50 8′ #6

Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus.#6


----------



## dreampike (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi, 

für Deine Zwecke würde ich Dir eine 4-teilige Rute in 2,70 Länge empfehlen. 7-teilig ist beim Auf- und Abbau recht nervig.  Oft hat man ja die Situation, dass man die Rute nicht ganz abbaut, sondern nur halbiert, sei es um im Auto zum nächsten Pool zu fahren, sei es um längere Strecken zu gehen. Da ist eine ungerade Zahl an Rutenteilen ungünstig, weil beim Halbieren dann eine Hälfte länger ist als die andere. Auch wenn man viel auf Reisen ist, eine 4-teilige passt in beinahe jeden größeren Koffer. Kürzer als 2,70 würde ich auch nicht gehen, ich persönlich bevorzuge eher längere Ruten. Damit kommt eigentlich nur die DAM-Rute in Frage!
Viel Erfolg damit!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Fyrdraca (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi!

Aus deiner Auswahl würde ich die Grays nehmen, allerdings dann in 9 Fuß.

Gruß

Fyrdraca


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,

ich fische oft an der Ilm. Allerdings ne 4er und nicht zu lang weil in meiner Ecke fast alles mit Bäumen und Büschen zugewachsen ist. Meine sind 7,4 Fuss lang.
Die Saale ist noch ne Nummer größer. Ich würde insgesamt zu ner 5er tendieren. Ich denke, die Greys ist schon eine gute Wahl.
Kommt ja noch drauf an, was für Fische du an den Stauseen oder größeren Flüssen angeln willst. Hecht? Da kommst du auf Grund der schwere der Streamer nicht um ne #9-#10er herum.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo,

allgemein gesehen würde ich für unsere Breiten (und auch für Skandinavien) zu einer 5er raten, gut 6er geht auch, hat ja eh nur knapp 1,5 Gramm mehr nach AFTMA. Außerdem sind die Angaben auf den Ruten oft falsch, deshalb würde ich eine Rute, welche ich kaufen will, vorher werfen wollen, erst da sieht man, ob die Rute einem liegt. Bei der Teilung (ich selbst mag eigentlich keine mehr als zweiteiligen Ruten, außer es ist unabdingbar, allerdings bekommt man ja kaum noch welche) würde ich auch die mit den wenigsten Teilen nehmen. Länge 8,5 oder 9 Fuß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für Deine Zwecke würde ich Dir eine 4-teilige Rute in 2,70 Länge empfehlen. 7-teilig ist beim Auf- und Abbau recht nervig.  Oft hat man ja die Situation, dass man die Rute nicht ganz abbaut, sondern nur halbiert, sei es um im Auto zum nächsten Pool zu fahren, sei es um längere Strecken zu gehen. Da ist eine ungerade Zahl an Rutenteilen ungünstig, weil beim Halbieren dann eine Hälfte länger ist als die andere. Auch wenn man viel auf Reisen ist, eine 4-teilige passt in beinahe jeden größeren Koffer. Kürzer als 2,70 würde ich auch nicht gehen, ich persönlich bevorzuge eher längere Ruten. Damit kommt eigentlich nur die DAM-Rute in Frage!
> Viel Erfolg damit!
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Servus #h

wo angelst du denn mit deiner Flitsche?


----------



## motogp85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,
vielen dank schon mal für die Ratschläge.
Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen welche Fische ich versuche zu angeln.
Bevorzugt sind Forelle, Äsche, Barsch, Döbel, und wenn es klappt in Skandinavien Lachs. Forellen sind schon über 30cm drin, letztes Jahr Anglerfreunde 71cm aus der Ilm und 63cm Saale.

Also meint Ihr eine Klasse 6 sei doch zu groß ehr die 5er??
Ich dachte immer eine 6 er sei Allround.

MFG


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,

ich denke es kommt auch auf die Wurfweite an. Beissen die vor den Füßen oder musst du ordentlich raus.
Fische auch in mehreren Gewässern. Vom kleinen Bach mit ca. 5-6m Breite bis zum Fluss mit 50m Breite, in dem auch wirklich weite Würfe erforderlich sind.
Im Bach mit 6m reicht eine 4er alle mal für Äschen, Forellen und Aitel.
Im Fluss ist eine 5/6er oder größer angebracht um auf die Wurfweiten zu kommen und min. 2,7m oder länger.
Wenn du vor hast auf Lachs zu angeln, sollte das Gerät doch um einiges größer sein. Hir solltest du eher über eine 13-14er Zweihandrute nachdenken.

Also in den 90% Fällen würde ich bei den Gewässern nicht unter 5/6er oder 7er klasse gehen und mir für Lachs eine zweite, stärkere ins Auge fassen.
Macht ja auchen keinen Spass, einen ordentlichen zu verlieren.

PS: Mit mittel kannst du auch kurze würfe machen, aber mit Klein auf weite ...... 


mfg
NM


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Vielleicht ist die 6er wirklich allroundiger. Da kannst du halt auch mal was größeres transportieren - damit meine ich nicht den Fisch.
Man sollte halt immer wissen, was man vorrangig damit machen möchte. Ansonsten ist es hier wie bei den Spinnruten - so eine richtige Allroundrute mit der du von 30er Forelle bis Meterhecht alles optimal abdeckst, wird es nicht geben. Irgendwo gehst du immer einen Kompromiss ein.


----------



## motogp85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

OK.
Ich möchte ja kein Hecht damit fangen, nur Forellen, Äsche. Barsch, Döbel, sowas in der Richtung und die Rute soll es halt aushalten wenn doch mal eine 60er Forelle oder größer beißt.
Weit werfen möchte ich damit auch können oder ist das egal bei den Klassen?

MFG Andre


----------



## motogp85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Ach ja würden an so einer 6er auch kleine Nymphen funktionieren?;+ oder gehen dann nur größere?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo,

an einer 6er gehen auch kleinere Nymphen. Ich habe lange in Österreich in einem Gewässer gefischt, da bekam man in einer Woche so drei 60er Forellen drauf (rausbekommen hat man meist nur eine). Da habe ich auch meist eine 6er gefischt, mit Nymphen aller Größen.
Zum Weitwerfen: wenn Du es kannst, dann kommst Du mit jeder Rute auf 20 Meter - oder auch mehr. Allerdings bringt meist der weite Wurf nicht den Fisch, sondern eher der zielgenaue. Und vergiss nicht, in Deiner unmittelbaren Nähe zu fischen. Ich habe schon erlebt, dass Angler sich anstrengden möglichst weit zu werfen und die Fische waren ganz nah am Ufer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

So ist es meistens.... Meine 50+ Bafo´s hab ich mit ner 4er sicher gelandet und gebissen haben die ach Schreck und immer völlig unerwartet direkt 2-3 Meter vor mir.... Eine 60er Bafo hab ich glatt mal verloren als ich so 15 Meter Schnur draußen hatte und die nen riesen Satz aus dem Wasser machte und den Schonhaken wieder abschüttelte. Es läßt sich auf Distanz halt auch schwerer kontrollieren....
5-6er passt schon.


----------



## motogp85 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,
vielen dank für euer hilfe, ich habe mich jetzt entschieden und mir die Greys GR 50 Klasse 6 gekauft 2,74 lang.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch eine gute Preisgünstige Fliegenschnur empfehlen.

Ich denke WF Schwimmend da ich gern sehe was die Schnur macht.
Und wieviel Backingschnur brauch ich, steht das auf der Rolle drauf oder auf was muss ich achten. Oder doch lieber Angelladen. 

Mfg Andre


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Ist dir Leipzig zu weit? Da könntest du ja mal zum "Angelsachsen". Da kannste dir dein Backing gleich aufspulen lassen. Die haben da echt nen Plan. haben auch Fliegenschnüre und suchen dir für deine Anwendung und Rute (GR50 haben die auch im Sortiment) das passende raus. Ansonsten sollte bei den Rollen immer angegeben werden, wieviel Backing in welcher Stärke etwa auf die Rolle kommt. Also für ne Rolle mit ner 6er Schnur, ein 20lbs Backing, Länge hängt von Rolle ab.


----------



## Thomas E. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke es kommt auch auf die Wurfweite an.
> 
> ...



Moin,

in erster Linie kommt es auf die zu verwendeten Fliegen- Größe an, welche Schnurklasse man wählt !

Mit einer 4er Ausrüstung kann man ggf. auch weit werfen.
(Nur bei Wind geht das mit schwererer Schnur einfacher.)

Die Rutenlänge hängt von der Gewässersituation ab, im "Tunnnel" geht eben nur kurz, als Tiefwater im "freien" Fluß nimmt man eine längere (275cm) Rute.
Vom Ufer ist 260- 275cm meist passend.


----------



## motogp85 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,

hab jetzt die Greys bekommen.
Sie sieht gut aus, ich habe sie nach der Markierung zusammen gesteckt und dann ist mir etwas aufgefallen, die Ringe sind nicht einer Flucht.
Das kommt mir etwas merkwürdig vor, soll doch bestimmt nicht so sein.??

Wieder zurück schicken?


----------



## motogp85 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hi,

hab mir die Greys genau angschaut und festgestellt das die Rute etwas krumm ist. die Ringe sind nicht in der Flucht, habe sie zurück geschickt.
bin jetzt doch in den Angelladen gegangen.

Und siehe da ,war eine Rute dabei die mir zu sagte d*a.

Shakespeare Agility Fly 2

vieleicht kennt jemand die Rute und kann was dazu sagen.

mfg
*


----------



## fishing_va (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Mein Cousin hat die DAM Exquisite FLY und ist begeistert von der. Die Rute ist sehr zuverlässig und auch schon länger in Gebrauch. Also, wenn du wieder mal nach eine Feederrute suchen solltest, dann kann ich dir die von DAM empfehlen  

Grüße.


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



motogp85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Shakespeare Agility Fly 2
> 
> ...



Hi,ich habe mir die Shakespeare Agility EXP Fly
in 9´gekauft.
Letztes Jahr für Norwegen.
Ein feines Teil schnelle Aktion und mann kommt weit.
Meine ist 6 teilig und somit ne perfekte Reiserute.
Habe einige schöne Bafos und n paar verbuttete 30ger Forellen
gefangen.

Testweise hatte ich sie auch schon an meinen Hausgewässern bei und  bin mit jedem Fisch gut klar gekommen.
Forellen zwischen 30 und 45 cm.

Ich denke das die Ruten ähnlich sind bis auf die (Mehrteilung).
Die Marke kann ich auf jedenfall empfehlen.

Ich war anfangs bei dem Günstigen Preis etwas skeptisch.
Man hat in der Aktion und beim Drill nicht gemerkt das die 6fach geteilt ist.
Da war ich anfangs nicht sicher ob das was taugt.

Kannst bei Gelegenheit auch mal deine genaue Rute verlinken,
wenn du willst.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich war anfangs bei dem Günstigen Preis etwas skeptisch.
> Man hat in der Aktion und beim Drill nicht gemerkt das die 6fach geteilt ist.
> Da war ich anfangs nicht sicher ob das was taugt.
> 
> ...


----------



## putschii (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Schließe mich mal hier an statt ein neues Thema zu eröffnen:

Ich mache am Wochenende endlich einen Kurs und falls mich das Fieber packen sollte, bin ich schonmal nach Ausrüstung am gucken. Alleine wenn ich den Gebrauchtmarkt betrachte, kosten die Ruten schon teils 300€  
Jetzt höre ich hier ja schon raus, dass so hohe Preise oft quatsch sind?!
Wie sieht es denn mit fertigen Sets aus, wie die z.b. von Global Fishing? Gibt da ja drei Preisstufen. Habe einen Schein für die obere Ruhr, Kanal, Hafen und Holland, wobei ich eigentlich größten Teils an der oberen Ruhr und am Kanal angeln möchte, da ich nicht immer mobil bin. Soll dabei auf Barsch/Döbel gehen, da ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, dass es hier Forellen gibt. Dachte also an eine 6#.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie viel muss man für ne gesamte Ausrüstung einplanen und machen die/ein Set Sinn?

LG

putschii


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo putschii

na ja, 300 Euro betrachte ich als mittleren Preis. Hochpreisige Ruten (Forellen etc.) gehen bei 600 an und hören (im Normalfall) bei 1200 auf.
Aber sehr richtig, die braucht man eigentlich nicht und auch Ruten um die 100 Euro stehen den superteueren nicht annähernd das nach, was man vom Preis her annehmen könnte.
Fassen wir uns mal kurz, mit 100 für die Rute, 80 für die Rolle und ca. 60 für die Schnur müsstest Du als Anfänger erstmal klarkommen. Allerdings kalkuliere etwa den gleichen Betrg für das "Kleinmaterial" ein.
Also rundgerechnet 500 Euro. Nach oben sind natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## putschii (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Was meinst du mit Kleinmaterial? Fliegen?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



putschii schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Kleinmaterial? Fliegen?



Hallo,

ja, Fliegen, Fliegendosen, Vorfächer, Vorfachmaterial, Vorfachetui, Poly-Leader, Fliegenweste oder Ähnliches, Hut und Polarisationsbrolle (auch zum Schutz vor Verletzungen), eventuell einen entsprechenden Kescher, Verbinder zwischen Fliegenschnur und Vorfach, Vorfachglätter, eventuell einen Amadou-Schwamm und Schwimmpräparate, falls Du auch Trocken fischst. Pitzenbauer-Ringe sind auch zu empfehlen, sparen auf die Dauer Vorfächer.
Zu den Fliegen noch, da gibt es Trocken- und Nassfliegen, Nymphen und Streamer. Spezielle Hakenlöser oder kleine Löseschere, Hakenschärfer und noch das Eine oder Andere, was mir gerade nicht einfällt. Wie gesagt, kommt schon einiges zusammen - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



putschii schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit fertigen Sets aus, wie die z.b. von Global Fishing?



Fertige Sets diverser Hersteller machen in sofern Sinn, weil Rute und Rolle eigentlich immer gut bis optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## putschii (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Also ein paar Sachen habe ich davon ja schon vom Spinnfischen =) 
Das mit den Sets klingt also schonmal gut, dann werde ich mich mal weiter belesen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



putschii schrieb:


> Also ein paar Sachen habe ich davon ja schon vom Spinnfischen =)
> Das mit den Sets klingt also schonmal gut, dann werde ich mich mal weiter belesen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



Hallo,

im Gerlinger Katalog auf Seite 702 ist ein ganz brauchbares Set. Habe es selber schon testhalber geworfen: Redington Crosswater
Outfit in Klasse 5 zu 199,50 Bestellnummer: FF05628099. 
Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Backing.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## putschii (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Das werde ich mal anschauen. Hat noch jemand andere Sets die zu empfehlen sind? Ich würde am Kanal und an der Ruhr bei Mülheim angeln, also nehme ich an, dass es ne # 6 sein sollte? Und wie ist das mit den Garantien, lohnen sich so Garantien auf Lebenszeit ?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo,

also ich persönlich halte nicht viel von diesen Garantien. Du zahlst halt dafür einen (unbemerkten) Betrag beim Kauf einer "Garantierute" mit. Denn schenken tut Dir keiner was. Da ich nicht einsehe, dass ich für die Schußlichkeit anderer bezahlen soll habe ich keine einzige Rute mit lebenslanger Garantie und ich bin gut damit gefahren; trotz 55 Jahren Fliegenfischen habe ich noch keine einzige Fliegenrute abgebrochen. Ich habe auch alle meine 35 Fliegenruten noch, welche im Laufe der Jahre zusammengekommen sind.
Sicher, habe ich das eine oder andere Mal auch Glück gehabt, dass nichts passierte aber wenn ich manchmal lese, dass jemand in zwei Jahren drei Ruten "geschrottet" hat lässt das doch auf einen schludrigen Umgang mit dem Gerät schließen. Dafür sollen andere zahlen, ich nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Du zahlst halt dafür einen (unbemerkten) Betrag beim Kauf einer "Garantierute" mit. Denn schenken tut Dir keiner was.



Hallo,

mir sind schon Ruten beim Fischen gebrochen, wenn auch selten.

Diese Garantien gegen Kostenbeteiligung sind zudem nicht einsehbar. 
Ich denke manchmal, wenn die dafür bis teils 80 Euro nehmen, verdienen sie  womöglich noch dran, oder sind mindestens kostendeckend unterwegs.#d


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Diese Garantien gegen Kostenbeteiligung sind zudem nicht einsehbar.
> Ich denke manchmal, wenn die dafür bis teils 80 Euro nehmen, verdienen sie  womöglich noch dran, oder sind mindestens kostendeckend unterwegs.#d



Hallo,

die Hersteller wissen ja, wie oft sie Ersatz leisten. Es ist also relativ einfach dies auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit des/der Ersatzfalls/fälle pro Rute hochzurechnen und preislich umzulegen. Wird alles beim Kauf mitbezahlt.
Wie gesagt, kann immer mal passieren, dass eine Rute zu Bruch geht, nur führen solche Garantien nicht gerade zum sorgsamen Umgang mit dem Gerät wie man manchen Beiträgen entnehmen kann, nach dem Motto: ist ja wurscht ob die Rute bricht, ich bekomme ja eh lebenslang Ersatz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## putschii (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Ging mir mehr um die Sorge, als Anfänger mit der Fliege die Spitze abzuschießen  Nur sind diese Garantieruten ja auch schonmal viel teurer. Denke zwar schon, dass ich das Fliegenfischen weiter betreiben werden und daher auch so ein z.B. Sage Approach Set keine Fehlinvestition wäre, aber mein Konto und Frau würde das nicht so sonderlich erfreuen... Und dazu kommt der Gedanke, dass man ja meist mit der Zeit erst nen richtiges Gefühl für Gerätevorlieben entwickelt. Bin bei der Gerätefrage echt unschlüssig. Hätte hält gerne etwas solides und brauchbares. Wie gesagt soll an die Ruhr und den Kanal gehen, also Barsch evtl Weißfisch und mit ganz viel Glück den ein oder anderen Zander/Rapfen.


----------



## Sneep (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo,

sicher ist im Sage-Preis die Garantie mit einkalkuliert, das geht gar nicht anders.
Preislich in der Spitzengruppe mit zusätzlichem Aufschlag für das Prestige mit einer Sage zu fischen.

Nur spielt eine Sage von ihren Qualitäten her auch in einer anderen Liga. Man darf eine solche Rute nicht mit einem Set von Gerlinger vergleichen. 
Ich habe auch etliche Ruten gefischt, mit denen ich hoch  zufrieden war. Aber nur so lange, bis ich eine wirklich gute Rute hatte. Danach waren die Vorgängerinnen  nur noch  Wackelpudding.
Als Anfänger, der die Fliegenrute wieder wegstellt, wenn sich keine Erfolge einstellen, reicht aber ein solide Mittelklasse Rute. 

Von einem Set würde ich die Finger lassen.
Damit drücken die Hersteller Ladenhüter in den Markt, die ihnen sonst keiner mehr abkauft.
Wichtig zum Fischen sind Rute und Schur, die Rolle ist letztlich nichts anderes als ein Schnurspeicher. Nimm eiine billige Rolle in steck das Geld in eine gute Rute.

sNeEp


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher ist im Sage-Preis die Garantie mit einkalkuliert, das geht gar nicht anders.
> Preislich in der Spitzengruppe mit zusätzlichem, Aufschlag für das Prestige mit einer Sage zu fischen.
> ...


----------



## Maifliege (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

TFO Professionel II
z. B. hier: 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/einhand/tfo-lefty-kreh-professional-ii-fliegenrute
ein sehr sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## putschii (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Tue mich echt schwer. War gestern im Laden in Essen, der für das Fliegenfischen laut meiner Information gut ausgestattet sein sollte, aber besonders an Rute fand ich den Laden mehr als mau, vom unfreundlichen Besitzer mal abgesehen, der nicht mal ein Hallo über die Lippen gebracht hat, geschweige denn auf die Idee gekommen ist, mich zu beraten. Er hat lediglich mal um die Ecke geguckt, ob sich nicht iwas in meiner Tasche verläuft... Vllt fahre ich mal zu einem größeren Laden weiter weg, um mich da beraten zu lassen. Eure Tipps stehen soweit erstmal auf meiner Liste. Hatte mir online auch mal dieses http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/sets/loop-incite-kit-set-einhand-fliegenrute angeguckt, wobei ich da nicht wüsste, ob ich kit 5 oder 6 nehmen sollte und dieses http://www.foerg-flyfishing.de/shop...s/Greys-GR50-GX300-Komplettset-9-2-74m-6.html , da dort preislich der Fokus klar auf der Rute liegt und nicht noch ne 100€+ Rolle dabei ist, welche meiner Information nach nur als Schnurhalter fungiert^^ Mit Schnurklasse 6 mache ich doch nichts falsch für die Ruhr bzw den Kanal oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hallo putschii,

nein, mit einer 6er machst Du nichts falsch. Allerdings würde für Barsch und Döbel auch eine 5er reichen. Aber so groß ist der Unterschied ja auch wieder nicht. Also kauf dir Deine 6er, hast etwas mehr Reserve wenn mal was Größeres drangeht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



putschii schrieb:


> Tue mich echt schwer. War gestern im Laden in Essen, der für das Fliegenfischen laut meiner Information gut ausgestattet sein sollte, aber besonders an Rute fand ich den Laden mehr als mau, vom unfreundlichen Besitzer mal abgesehen, der nicht mal ein Hallo über die Lippen gebracht hat, geschweige denn auf die Idee gekommen ist, mich zu beraten. Er hat lediglich mal um die Ecke geguckt, ob sich nicht iwas in meiner Tasche verläuft



Ich würde dem Laden und Besitzer noch eine Chance geben.
Inhaber, die einen erst mal gewähren lassen, einen nicht voll labern und an einem hängen wie eine Klette, so dass man sich alles in Ruhe anschauen kann, mag ich persönlich viel lieber als den anderen Typ von Verkäufer.
Du hast auch einen Mund.

Was Fliegenfischen betrifft, ist der Inhaber schon ziemlich kompetent. Wenn du aber weißt, dass du dort kein passendes Gerät findest, dann macht es natürlich wenig Sinn, dort wegen Gerätekauf hinzufahren.

An deiner Stelle würde ich auch eine # 6 nehmen in 8'6'' oder 9'.
Mittelschnelle Aktion, damit du für alle Würfe einigermaßen gerüstet bist.

TL


----------



## putschii (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Ansich würde ich das machen, aber das wäre nicht die erste Chance die ich ihm geben würde =( Wäre mir eig sogar lieb einen Laden in der Nähe zu haben, statt weiter fahren zu müssen. So könnte ich einfach nach der Uni fix das kaufen, was ich brauche, statt Internet etc nutzen zu müssen. Also ne # 6 wird es werden, nur welche werde ich noch schauen müssen^^ Werde berichten wenn ich eine gekauft habe =) WÜrdet ihr zu einer Greys Gr 50 oder 30 raten?


----------



## putschii (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Niemand Erfahrungmit den Greys? Bin halt wegen der Wertigkeit am überlegen. Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass sich die Gr30 besser werfen lassen soll, die Gr50 aber wertiger ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Hey putschii,

eigentlich halte ich mich aus Gerätediskussionen raus, aber nun will ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Du versteifst dich ein bisschen zu sehr auf die Rutenwahl. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Angelarten ist beim Fliegenfischen nicht die Rute der Kern der Ausrüstung, sondern die Schnur, bzw. noch besser gesagt die Kombination Rute-Schnur.
Ich nenne nun bewusst keine Marken weil die Ruten im unteren/mittleren Preissegment keine großen Unterschiede aufweisen, die Blanks werden von weniger als einer Handvoll Firmen hergestellt.
 Selbst mit einer 1000 Euro Rute wirst du keinen Deut besser werfen wenn die Kombination Rute-Schnur-Angler nicht zusammen passt.

Die Tips hier waren schon gar nicht so schlecht,mittelschnelle 6er Rute, die Schnur als Anfänger eher eine Klasse höher, Rolle piepegal. Längenmässig würde ich aber eher zu ca. 10 Fuss raten, jeder cm mehr Hebel macht das Leben leichter (auch wenn mich die Wurftheoretiker nun wieder auffressen |supergri).
Platz sollte am Kanal oder Fluss ja kaum (d)ein Problem sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Selbst mit einer 1000 Euro Rute wirst du keinen Deut besser werfen wenn die Kombination Rute-Schnur-Angler nicht zusammen passt.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas E. (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Längenmässig würde ich aber eher zu ca. 10 Fuss raten, jeder cm mehr Hebel macht das Leben leichter (auch wenn mich die Wurftheoretiker nun wieder auffressen |supergri).




Moin moin,

also so kann man das nicht sagen !

Über 290cm wird der Hebel mehr zur Belastung, darum sollte der Beginner nicht zu lang wählen.
(Sogar die Castingsportler machen bei dieser Länge Halt.)

275cm und Klasse 6 sind ein gutes Verhältnis, wenn die Aktion dann auch noch mittelschnell ist, die richtige Wahl. #6


----------



## thomas1602 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe auch etliche Ruten gefischt, mit denen ich hoch  zufrieden war. Aber nur so lange, bis ich eine wirklich gute Rute hatte. Danach waren die Vorgängerinnen  nur noch  Wackelpudding.



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung, desto länger man fischt, desto mehr Ruten/ in gleichen/unterschiedlichen Klassen hat man. Und es ist wie mit jedem Hobby, desto mehr man sich damit beschäftigt, desto mehr Geld ist man bereit auszugeben und am oberen Ende der Fahnenstange bezahlt man für gefühlt 5% Mehrgewinn eben auch den doppelten Preis. Ob einem dass das Wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Grundsätzlich würde ich auch immer die Kombi Schnur Rute vorher Probewerfen, bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens ist das auch immer möglich, so habe ich z.B. für meine 5er Rute eine 6er sinkende Schnur und eine 5er schwimmende Schnur. Einfach weil ich es beim Probewerfen stimmiger empfand.

Ich würde das mit der lebenslangen Garantie auch beiseite lassen, mir ist auch noch nie eine Rute gebrochen und im Notfall kauft man eben das defekte Teil nach, vorrausgesetzt die Serie gibt es dann noch.

zur Greys:
Ich habe als Einstieg eine Gr50 4# gehabt, die mich so richtig für das Fliegenfischen angefixt hat. Für den Einstieg eine super Rute, die ich aber inzwischen verkauft habe und die somit Platz für etwas hochwertigere Ruten gemacht hat. Die GR30 hat mich damals beim Probewerfen, als absoluter Anfänger irgendwie nicht angefixt, allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen warum, ist zu lange her. Neulich habe ich meine alte Gr50 mal wieder geworfen und mittlerweile würde sie bei mir nur noch im Schrank liegen.


----------



## putschii (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Es ist die Gr30 geworden. Dazu ein paar Wooly Bugger, Trockenfliegen (unter anderem Märzbraune, Adams, Redtag und Klinkhammer) und ein paar Nymphen ( Krebsimitat, Prince, Hasenohrennymphe etc.) Jetzt geht es auch gleich direkt mal ans Wasser, ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## putschii (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*

Habe gegen jeder Erwartung sogar etwas gefangen  Das erste Mal mit der Fliege und direkt einen kleinen Flussbarsch auf den Wooly Bugger :k Dafür habe ich mich mit dem Werfen schwerer getan, als im Kurs.


----------



## Fyrdraca (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche Fliegenrute kaufen*



putschii schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mich mit dem Werfen schwerer getan, als im Kurs.



Moin!

Ich vermute dass im Kurs ohne dem Woolybugger geworfen wurde?
Und je schwerer die Fliege umso unangenehmer wird das Wefen!


----------

